# Some kind of Mini Bamboo?



## dapellegrini

I just dug this plant out from under a bunch of other plants where it was suffering. It is doing much better now in the light. I got this from another local hobbyist, but I never got a scientific name for it. There is one leaf per node... It is very small, the leaves are perhaps 1/2 inch long...


----------



## RPB

Looks like Commelinaceae sp green.

In my tank:


----------



## THHNguyen

It looks like _Arthraxon sp._ 'Malaysia' to me. Nice little slow growing plant. Commelinaceae sp. 'Green' gets way bigger than the description.


----------



## Cavan Allen

I'm going to go with _Arthraxon_ as well.


----------



## dapellegrini

Yep, it is Arthraxon sp. - Thanks!


----------



## miremonster

As I wrote here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-plants-planted-aquariums/6596-arthraxon-sp.html
I suspect that the plant called "Arthraxon" is actually not a grass (Poaceae = Gramineae) and thus not an Arthraxon ("carp grass") species, but a Commelinaceae.
It would be very interesting if someone would keep this plant emersed and get flowers/inflorescences and take pics of them.


----------



## Cavan Allen

I'm not really convinced either way. It doesn't seem that the plant in question has a more prominent midrib like species from _Commelinaceae_. That's not definitive, of course, and we will need an inflorescence.


----------

